# HerStyler 3 Part curler vs Enzo Milano w/Pics



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 1, 2009)

So recently my boyfriend (love you babe!) bought me a HerStyler 3 Part Curling Iron from eBay. It was a steal at $80 dollars versus the $300 MSRP

It's a clipless curling iron that comes with 3 different sized interchangeable barrels: 
-13mm conical/tapered (about .5in)
-19mm slightly conical (about 3/4in)
-25mm no taper (1in)

How does it compare to the Enzo Milano? The main thing is, everything is longer. The barrels themselves are longer than the Enzo by 1 inch. The handle is longer by almost 2 inches. It also gets hotter, and has 2 heat settings. At the base of the barrel, there is a foot stand thingy so you can rest it on a counter and it won't move around (my biggest complaint with the Enzo). It has a longer cord that swivels. 

Obviously the main selling point here is that it's 3 in 1. I've used all the sizes and changing them is easy. They work very very well.

I absolutely prefer styling with the HerStyler over the Enzo. The added length really does make everything easier, especially for those with long thick hair like myself. Doing the back part of my hair is a breeze. The heat settings are nice to have...I always use it on 2, but if you have fine hair I can see this being even more useful to you.

Pictures of the HerStyler

The barrels
L-R: 25mm, 19mm, 13mm. Not perfectly lined up straight but I hope this was good enough.






The rest/base thinger (is there even a name for it? LOL)





This picture shows how they connect into one another.
L: Handle R: Barrel





Compared with Enzo Milano

Handles (the Enzo handle is upside down so you can't see the on & off switch, sorry!)
TOP:HerStyler BOTTOM:Enzo Milano





length of the barrels
TOP: Enzo Milano, BOTTOM: HerStyler




^again the alignment is slightly off

Hopefully this was helpful to someone!

**BTW, I wanted to add that my Enzo Milano is the 'FOR HOME' version. It has no swivel cord. If you buy the professional one, it comes with a swivel cord. You can see the difference on the Enzo Milano website if you like.


----------



## moopoint (Apr 2, 2009)

Jealous!!
You have a good man. I bet it curls like a dream....


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 8, 2009)

can you post any pics of your hair curled with it? please


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 8, 2009)

sure! I will have some up by or on Saturday.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Apr 8, 2009)

ahhhhhh, I have the flat iron and love it! I know youll love this!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 12, 2009)

So technically it's Sunday (happy easter!) lol but here ya go

side/back






front, no flash






I used the 1 inch barrel. This is a tighter wave than I usually do. Normally I prefer Gisele type waves. The other barrels give a much much tighter curl. hth


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 12, 2009)

@ MrsRjizzle, I do love it! I have the HerStyler flat iron in purple and love it too. It snags here and there but I've dropped that thing a million times and nothing's ever happened to it! A klutz like me needs something that sturdy, lol.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 13, 2009)

really pretty! i like the soft big curl! 
i have the baby curls curler and it creates a tighter twisty curl.
thanks for posting the pic!


----------



## AliVix1 (Apr 14, 2009)

this is a GREAT review thanks for the pics im def buying it now!!!!!


----------

